# DNA 200 tech info, data sheets and more.



## Alex (28/7/15)

*DNA 200 w/Detachable Screen*





The DNA 200 is a power regulated digital switch-mode DC-DC converter for personal vaporizers. It features Evolv’s patented Wattage Control, Temperature Protection, Preheat, Digital User Controls, OLED Screen, Onboard Buttons and Synchronous Rectification for maximum battery life and minimal heat generation. The DNA 200 runs from a 3 cell lithium polymer battery, and features cell-by-cell battery monitoring and integrated balance charger. The USB port and Evolv’s EScribe software can be used to customize or monitor the user experience. It is the most advanced personal vaporizer controller ever made. The DNA 200 is vaping down to a science.

*For stock alerts please follow us on Twitter @evolvapor*

DNA 200 Datasheet

DNA 200 Forum

*$80.00-DNA 200 w/Detachable Screen * 
*EScribe Software*
Escribe is a software package used to configure, monitor and modify the operation of your DNA 200. It installs on a Windows PC and connects to your DNA 200 using the USB port.

Click Here to Download EScribe

EScribe Interactive Training Course

EScribe User Manual

DNA 200 Forum





*DNA 200 Technical Documentation*




*3d Models - DNA 200 Board*

STEP Format

IGES Format

*3d Models - DNA 200 Reference Case*

Solidworks 2015 format

IGES format

*DNA 200 Dimensioned Drawing*

Front view - measured in millimeters

Side view - measured in millimeters

*DNA 200 OLED Screen*

Screen Dimensioned Drawing

Screen Connector Drawing

*DNA 200 Documentation*

DNA 200 Datasheet

DNA 200 Forum





Home
DNA 200
Contact
Shop Now
*



DNA 200*
The DNA 200 forum is a place to find official technical assistance, documentation, firmware and software updates, and other information about Evolv's DNA 200.

*Evolv DNA 200 Forum*

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BigAnt (28/7/15)

We can splice into the buttons and usb so as to relocate them. With the ribbon cable for the screen endless configurations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (28/7/15)

Who is bringing them in or who is organizing the group buy ?


----------



## zadiac (29/7/15)

Atty resistance limit still .2 ohm. Crap. Resistance limit for TC, .1 ohm. They are behind. This chip was done for the 200W and that's all.
DNA is just confirming that Yihi is way better. Believe me, Yihi will strike back very quickly with a much better chip.
I wouldn't buy this.


----------

